# The Caretaker at the mansion house hotel · Dorney Park Allentown, Pennsylvania



## GrimReaper1331 (Sep 23, 2010)

View attachment 158357
https://www.facebook.com/TheCARETAKERAtHalloweenHauntAtDorneyPark?ref=hl

Are you scared of the dark? 
What about your nightmares? 
Have you ever imagined yourself being... dismembered?
Just what is your capacity for fear?

I think it's time we find out

I'm Albert Caine, and I am the Caretaker at the Mansion House Hotel.

every weekend nights you will be my... very special guest

for the most intense night of terror on Earth

Join me, on a journey through your fears, as I transform Dorney parks Halloween Haunt into one disturbing nightmare after another.

Your time... has come."


The 2010 Haunt had featured a new indoor maze called the Mansion House Hotel. the 10,000 sq. ft. attraction is not only the largest at Dorney Park but at any Cedar Fair park in the nation. The park has decided to play on the park founder's original Mansion House Hotel which opened in the 1880s.
As guests enter the Hotel they are greeted by a front desk clerk that informs them that their room isn't quite ready - but urges them to explore the hotel grounds. That's when the fun starts. The tour includes plenty of encounters with dead maids, crazed bellhops, and other long-dead employees.
and me the CARETAKER>

Check-out of reality and check-in to Solomon Dorney’s elegant homestead hotel. Once a luxurious stop for travelers of quiet distinction now a popular stay for those who appreciate the charm of the unusual. Your room is not quite ready for your extended stay; let’s start with a tour before you settle in for a night you’d rather forget.
View attachment 156494
View attachment 156495
View attachment 156497


----------

